# Wont start



## larryuidiot (Apr 19, 2014)

I own an older Sears garden tractor.Model 917.255.960.Ran fine last year.Sat all winter under the deck and wont start now.I pulled the plugs and cleaned them and fresh gas is in it.Cranks but wont hit.I checked the plug wires by putting a screwdriver on the end and see if there was any spark and I have none.
Oil is fine and I have no idea where to go from here.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

larryuidiot said:


> I own an older Sears garden tractor.Model 917.255.960.Ran fine last year.Sat all winter under the deck and wont start now.I pulled the plugs and cleaned them and fresh gas is in it.Cranks but wont hit.I checked the plug wires by putting a screwdriver on the end and see if there was any spark and I have none.
> Oil is fine and I have no idea where to go from here.




You might have to do some sanding on the coil face, and flywheel moisture from sitting outside will cause it to rust over.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

larryuidiot said:


> I own an older Sears garden tractor.Model 917.255.960.Ran fine last year.Sat all winter under the deck and wont start now.I pulled the plugs and cleaned them and fresh gas is in it.Cranks but wont hit.I checked the plug wires by putting a screwdriver on the end and see if there was any spark and I have none.
> Oil is fine and I have no idea where to go from here.


I am not familiar with your tractor, but check for an inline fuse after your ignition switch. just a guess on my part..Report back with your findings..edro:


----------



## larryuidiot (Apr 19, 2014)

I started to take all the engine guards away so I could get a look at the engine it self.Lot of bolts!I had to put a fuel pump on it last year so I have done this before.I don't have a manual or a parts diagram.Looked online for one but it shows nothing that I need to know.I was reading a thread of a guy that had my problem and he was told the coil may have to be replaced.I cant even find the coil on this and have no idea what it looks like.
As far as the sanding the flywheel I will do that if I can get in there.It was running perfect when I shut it down last summer.It sat under the deck over the winter and now it does not have any fire to the plugs.If it was a car I would think the coil may be the fault but I am lost at these mowers.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## larryuidiot (Apr 19, 2014)

I went out there before work today.I was planning on taking the coil out to at least check it out.Took all those shields off and I took the carb and manifold off too.Wanted to get in as deep as I could to make things easier.Well I got some sandpaper and sanded the two magnets on the flywheel and decided to just see if it would at least have fire to the plugs.Cranked it once with the plugs out and one of the wires on one plug and sure enough I had fire to the plug.Slowly started to put everything back on and started again when I sprayed starting fluid in the cyl.Only runs till it burns the starting fluid up now though.Easy fix I think maybe I may have to prime the carb with gas until it runs steady.Just want to say thanks for the advice.It worked and saved me from buying a coil that I didnt need.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Here's a couple links to manuals.
Basically, these are two 1/2 manuals.

http://www.searstractormanuals.com/manuals/917255960.pdf
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0807534.pdf

Sanding the rust on the exterior surfaces doesn't do anything, since magnetism is too stupid to know better.
However, the coils must make good ground, so rust there can be a problem.

It sounds like the fuel left in the carb over the winter has clogged up the Main Jet in the carb or worse.
You might try backing out the screw a turn or 2 and then giving it a try. That might allow enough gas past the "gunk" to fire?


----------

